# Vermilion River



## TopCat

I'm moving west and the closest stocked steelhead stream to me will be the Vermilion. I've never fished it before and need to start scouting it. I'm already looking at maps, need to make a visit or two. Any suggestions or advice from people who've fished the Vermilion?


----------



## MadMax1

You could park around mill hollow and hike around.


----------



## grant778

I've never fished the Vermillion, so I won't be a big help, but from looking at the gages, the water temperature on the Vermillion tends to swing much more and warm much quicker than on the eastern tributaries, which I would assume correlates to a much shorter steelhead fishing season. Whereas the rocky currently measures 58 degrees fahrenheit, and the temperature swings during the day are just of a few degrees, the vermillion currently is 62 degrees fahrenheit, and temperatures appear to swing by 6 or seven degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## redthirty

Lots of nice guys fish the V. Most are happy to help. Lots of parking north of mill hollow by rt 2. Stop and talk to Joe at central basin bait.


----------



## laynhardwood

The V is my favorite trib


----------



## Chris_H

I agree, stop at Central Basin, buy a few thinks and Joe will help you out.


----------



## 419hayden

I would be more than happy to show you around the mill hollow public area I fish it quite a bit as it is the closest trib to me about 25 min


----------



## SelfTaught

The V is my home trib and main trib I fish. Just get ready for MUD! lol takes forever to clear, as is well known. Just preparing you a little bit. My only advise is get out & walk it. New rivers are always daunting at first. Just pick a few access points off a map and spend some time and leg work & you'll do great.


----------



## laynhardwood

It takes a while to clear but I think it has plenty of the perfect color days before it gets gin clear.


----------



## Lundfish

Maybe there will be a major rain this fall unlike last year. The gauge that I looked at a second ago said 4.6cfs. That is pitiful. The river needs to get up around 5000 and then drop and then get blown out again. The first blowout will get the 'thick' mud out but by the time it clears up to be fishable there will be no flow. The second blow out should make it fishable around 250cfs.

A couple of blow outs should bring a push of PA mutts in to fish.


----------



## TopCat

419hayden said:


> I would be more than happy to show you around the mill hollow public area I fish it quite a bit as it is the closest trib to me about 25 min


 Thanks. I'll take you up on that once I get moved in and settled. I'm about an hour away to the west.


----------



## plankem

Definitely go by Central Basin. The more popular access points are just south of the route 2 bridge on Vermillion Rd. Check the ODNR site for a map of access points. PM me if you want to go some time. I live just a few miles down the road.


----------



## TopCat

plankem said:


> Definitely go by Central Basin. The more popular access points are just south of the route 2 bridge on Vermillion Rd. Check the ODNR site for a map of access points. PM me if you want to go some time. I live just a few miles down the road.


 Thanks. I will get in touch with you.


----------



## rustyolddad

plankem said:


> Definitely go by Central Basin. The more popular access points are just south of the route 2 bridge on Vermillion Rd. Check the ODNR site for a map of access points. PM me if you want to go some time. I live just a few miles down the road.


Plankem: I was reading this thread and stopped to see Joe at central basin last week. About when on the calendar will the fish get moving? I hear random catches in the mouth of the river but also hear fish hold there for a long time in the V.


----------



## laynhardwood

The river is more like a trickle at the moment. We are in desperate need of a soaking rain and then another one a week after to get some water into the system. Until then it's going to be tough sledding in the V


----------



## jmotyka50

I live 15 mine from the v and have been taking the drive to the rocky every time definitely need a good rain


----------



## laynhardwood

I live closer than that. I have caught some but it's not easy. I may get an hour or two on Sunday to fish if I'm lucky. I am also a member of a private fishing club nearby so if the trout are not biting I try for some bass. I need to get my fix and as long as I'm catching fish on hardware I'm happy. I get bored drifting baits all the time and I don't even bother till the water is less than 35 deg


----------



## laynhardwood

I should have edited that I should have caught some but I lost two and I have actually only caught 1


----------



## SelfTaught

Pic just south of rt2. Pretty crazy


----------



## laynhardwood

South of rt2 is pointless at this point unfortunately


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Went 5x fished from mouth to rt2 haven't seen a fish or heard from anyone with any luck. One guy said he might of hooked one by the mouth few weeks ago didn't see it though. Tried bait ,spinners,jigs, cranks,spoons, Nothing but Leaves every other cast. Hardly even worth the 5-10min drive from my house. Rivers at >5 cfs unfortunately when we do get the much needed rain its going to leaf soup.


----------



## redthirty

Your right on all the leaves. Got a few , but had to work at it. 3 trips two fish both on spinners.


----------



## TopCat

I'm going over to the Vermilion tomorrow (Saturday, 11/7) to scout around.


----------



## rustyolddad

TopCat said:


> I'm going over to the Vermilion tomorrow (Saturday, 11/7) to scout around.


Please let me know how it looks....last week was pretty low


----------



## SelfTaught

It's low... Cfs is in the teens... Lots of minnows. Almost like you can walk on them in places. But there a few fish in the system as is anywhere right now in any stream.


----------



## redthirty

TopCat said:


> I'm going over to the Vermilion tomorrow (Saturday, 11/7) to scout around.


If I were in town I would join ya. Good luck.


----------



## laynhardwood

My fishing time is limited but I managed to get 1 missed 1 today on the V







both fish hit an 1/8oz black rooster tail with silver blade.


----------



## zimmerj

laynhardwood said:


> My fishing time is limited but I managed to get 1 missed 1 today on the V
> View attachment 197090
> both fish hit an 1/8oz black rooster tail with silver blade.


Nice chrome. Even has some color.


----------



## BigRed4550

Went out early this morning, started south of 2 and went north. Water level was low to the point that there was a small, shallow bottleneck that I am sure would stop steel from getting to mill hollow. I think we just need to wait for more rain and cooler temps before hitting the v further south.


----------



## laynhardwood

The water is low now but it was up to 400 last week


----------



## TopCat

I had a chance to scout around several locations today. The flow was way down, but I saw a lot of stretches that look prime once the river gets some water. I also spent some time casting a spoon down near the mouth. Had one take right as I was bringing the lure out of the water. It made a nice run and then, as steelhead are apt to do, was gone.


----------



## TopCat

I have a question. My wife enjoys fishing and has said she'd like to catch a steelhead. However, the types of fishing she enjoys are somewhat limited. There's no way I'll get her into a set of waders to wade a stream. But, I do know she enjoys float and bottom fishing (think catfish). Any idea of what my prospects might be if I take her to that park near the mouth of the Vermilion, let her set up a chair, and we float or bottom fish sacs or shiners right now?


----------



## ejsell

I'm not familiar with that part of the vermilion but it might be worth a try. Another suggestion would be Cold Creek trout camp in sandusky. I think you pay a small fee to sit there and fish.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood

You can fish around mill hollow without needing waders or you could try romps boat ramp area has shore access with picnic tables to sit at. I have caught some steel there it's not the best for fishing floats but you can bottom fish. That's where I ice fish and do fairly well as long as the 4 wheelers stay away.


----------



## laynhardwood

Couple of chrome from this morning














both fish hit an 1/8th oz red rooster tail with silver blade. River is starting to clear up nicely


----------



## laynhardwood

I went one for three today it was nice to be out


----------



## TopCat

My wife and I were fishing down at the mouth, floating sacks and shiners. Had one take on a shiner. Didn't land anything. Lots of minnows popping.


----------



## laynhardwood

I don't start drift fishing until the water is below 35 degrees. I enjoy catching steelhead on hardware and they are willing biters. I get bored fishing floats plus it's not that productive for me in the fall.


----------



## TopCat

laynhardwood said:


> I don't start drift fishing until the water is below 35 degrees. I enjoy catching steelhead on hardware and they are willing biters. I get bored fishing floats plus it's not that productive for me in the fall.


 I tend to agree. However, the wife was with me, so I had to modify the approach to something she's more comfortable with. I'd prefer to put on the waders and cast the stream a little further up.


----------



## laynhardwood

I totally understand whenever my women wants to fish she likes to use a float.


----------



## rustyolddad

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 197685
> I went one for three today it was nice to be out


great catch


----------



## rustyolddad

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 197685
> I went one for three today it was nice to be out


probably a poor question....but when you use a 1/8 rooster tail are you tying that directly to your line? Use a swivel? Use a leader on the mono and then tie the spinner? Just trying to work out the newbie kinks prior to hitting the water!


----------



## laynhardwood

Hello Rustyolddad, 
I use a ball bearing swivel with any inline spinner to minimize line twist plus it adds a little extra weight. I like to use 8lb mono I use a 7'2" medium action BPS carbon lite rod paired with a pflueger president reel in light current situations and clear water. I use a 7ft med/hev BPS carbon lite rod coupled with an Abu Garcia revo sx and 10lb mono in the spring time with faster water to help control the fish. The rods are extremely sensitive and I can feel everything without using braid which sucks for steelhead IMO. . I use a different rod for drift fishing. Anyways, use the current to your advantage. I like to quarter the river and reel slowly allowing the current to swing your rooster tail into the perfect spot. Heavier spinners are required in faster current. Feel free to ask me any questions any time I'm always willing to help.


----------



## rustyolddad

Laynhardwood! Great desription. I have very similar combinations and dont take my noodle rod for floating until we are under 35 degrees. Looks like rain tomorrow so i am thinking Friday might wok for the V based on how much we get. Still have my boat..... Not sure if launch and work the mouth or get the waders on.


----------



## laynhardwood

Gotta play it by ear and good luck


----------



## laynhardwood

So far I'm 1-1 since I got here at 11:30 water is stupid clear and low


----------



## rustyolddad

laynhardwood said:


> So far I'm 1-1 since I got here at 11:30 water is stupid clear and low
> View attachment 198019


I fished from 8:00-11:00 Friday. Saw three fish flash with no takers. Threw green with gold blade rooster tail and then tried floating black wooley bugger, Worked from Rt2 bridge to cliffs and back. Nice day, just no fish


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Landed 9 the other day... all silver... Unfortunately they were all SHINERS !! So many shiners the fish have a lifetime supply !!


----------



## laynhardwood

It's been tough sledding so far this year


----------



## rustyolddad

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Landed 9 the other day... all silver... Unfortunately they were all SHINERS !! So many shiners the fish have a lifetime supply !!


they were so thick Friday I could have walked across them....hard to compete with live bait!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Went today still low and clear with no flow and shiners everywhere,, threw the whole tackle box, eggs spinners crankbaits jigs w gulp waxies, no takers, saw 4 other ppl they didnt seem to catch any either


----------



## laynhardwood

I had to finish writing a paper today or I would have tried it myself


----------

